# Cello Sonata and Short Waltz



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been studying counterpoint and voice leading through practicing the different species, and have now begun to try tackling composition again. First piece is a cello sonata (Not sure what else to call it even though I don't fully understand sonata form) and another is a short waltz for Piano. The first I want to develop more, with better voice leading in the piano rather than simply vertical 'block' chords (especially in the bass) but am not sure how since I'm venturing into relatively unknown territory with three voices. The other I feel is too short, with some decent themes and a good cadence, but needs more development but stringing it all together in the problem for me.

My voice leading still needs some work but making the pieces sound 'whole' and 'finished' is also something I'm struggling with.

P.S. Bar 7 cello part is actually playable, it's a technical part I threw in there for the cello. (using the G string harmonic for the octave leaps)

Any feedback is much appreciated! Thank you!

Cello Sonata in D Major: http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/53776a09feb33c2a470b1adabe6119aa895300c0

Waltz in G Major: http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/5f20b69fea4f3deebfceaf91392735ef9808d0c6


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

You could put the cello in alto or tenor clef to make it easier to read. Otherwise counterpoint is nice, keep on working on it.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Cello sonata: I only listened to a few bars before determining this could only be played by a computer. You need to consider the range of the instrument you are supposedly writing for:








Or call it "sonata for computer generated cello"!

The waltz link appears to be blocked in some way. I am prompted to log in and can't view the file.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the problem with the cello sonata was that everything got accidentally dropped an octave or two (unless you are intending that very muddy texture, it just sounds like its supposed to be more traditional sounding music). Of course if those low pitches are exactly what you want, you can ask for scordatura in the cello, but with something that extreme it will drastically alter how the instrument sounds and is played (it will probably be way too quiet to compete with the unhampered piano). I'd suggest if those low notes are your intention to write it for a doublebass instead, or like hreichgott said have it be for a "computer cello", but preferably one with a better set of samples to generate it.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm confused, for the lowest note in the score for the cello is a C2 (root of the chord in bar 26), which is the lowest note in its range, and the highest a B4 (bar 7) . Being a cellist myself, these notes are most certainly in the range of the cello. Perhaps something is wrong with the score and we're not all on the same page?


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Truly, last time I looked at it everything appeared and sounded 2 octaves lower than it does now. I thought that was odd as I did seem to remember that you play the cello! 

Anyway, there are some interesting ideas here. Neoclassical and pleasant. Could be a preliminary sketch of some themes for a sonata. Now the next step is to play with them and develop them. Or if you want to leave them as little miniatures (changing the title of course) you could, but at present it's a little like the first 3 words of 3 very different stories up against each other. Of course it doesn't sound whole and finished... you've barely started! Don't worry about the details of voice leading in the accompaniment at this stage. You're still generating material and there will be time enough to refine the accompaniment later.

Have you ever played any sonatas on the cello? If you're interested in learning sonata form, studying one you've played would be very useful.

Waltz: I can see and hear it now. I'm not sure I get it. Is it a comic piece?


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm having a hard time developing my themes and making them "go somewhere" for lack of a better term. This applies to second movement most, which lasts only about 4 measures. The only sonata I've ever learned is bits and pieces of Shostakovich's cello sonata.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Surely even your counterpoint exercises go on for longer than a couple of measures?

It would probably be worth your while to learn a sonata in its entirety (maybe an easy one, or even a sonatina) so you can study its structure from the inside, before you go trying to write one. That seems like trying to write a novel without ever having read one.


----------

